

iOS game with $99 in-app purchases. - orangethirty
http://www.ign.com/videos/2013/04/24/iphone-garbage-super-monster-bros-by-adventure-time-pocket-free-games

======
orangethirty
Watch out for this this game if you have children. They might run up a bill if
you have your account open to downloads without a password. Turn off in-app
purchases if you want to try it out.

